

The only CSS3 gradient generator with Opera & IE9 support (via SVG) - alanh
http://www.display-inline.fr/projects/css-gradient/

======
alanh
A lot of CSS3 gradient generators exist with support for CSS3 gradients
(Webkit, Mozilla). Some of them also support IE4–8 "filter" gradients [1]. But
this is the first I’ve seen that includes SVG generation, which works in IE9
(where filters won’t, if you are using IE9 rendering mode) as well as Opera.
Not to mention, SVG is a finalized format, but CSS3 gradients are still in
flux.

[1]: Previously on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1767265>

